# CVS testing



## MooseGirl

Hi there, 

I'm scheduled to go in for CVS testing on March 22nd. I've been reading up on the procedure, and it sounds scary on so many levels. There's a risk of miscarriage that comes with it. The procedure itself sounds terrible. And then waiting for results, two weeks later, is going to be nerve-wracking!

Has anyone else had this procedure done? Am I right to be so concerned?


----------



## Gia7777

Hello and welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy. Though I have not personally had the CVS test done, there are a few gals here who either have or are a great source of info on it. Hopefully they will chime in. Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hello. I didn't have the CVS testing but there are plenty here who have, I'm sure they will be along to give you advice soon. It is an invasive procedure and not without it's risks but the alternative is usually waiting for an amniocentesis which cannt be done until later on. I know if my NT test and bloods had come back as high risk I would have opted for the CVS. Good luck. X

ETA - Gia - we posted the same thing at the same time...lol


----------



## LuckyW

Thanks for creating the thread. I am interested in, but terrified of, CVS testing as well. 

I am not clear on when it's indicated (when initial blood tests determine high risk? or are all pregnancies over 35/40 high risk by definition?), but would really like to get a thorough screening out of the way as early as possible.


----------



## mtnprotracy

I chose not to have it done as well....but lots of ladies have....like Gia7777, I hope they chime in :). Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## StillFertile

I have no experience with it but just wanted to send good thoughts and support your way!


----------



## HopefulMi

I just had one today. They did it through the cervix rather than belly due to placental location. Was done in minutes and was just like period pain but our fetal med unit is amazing x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck with it - you will be fine. I had a CVS back in June 2010. It was done abdominally and they completely numb the area so you do not feel the needle going in. You will feel a mild scraping inside (feels like a smear test but from the inside) - it does not hurt it is just a little uncomfortable. I have to say that the wait for the results is far worse than any test. Hugs x


----------



## SabrinaKat

LuckyW - FYI -- not all pregnancies over 35 or 40 are high risk (I wasn't until wk32 high BP was discovered, then pre-eclampsia at 36wks), so in some countries, cvs and amnio are optional (especially over 35s, but are then offered over 40).

In my case, our NT/bloods at 12wks were pretty good (1/162 for DS, 1/955 for others at age 43/44), so we decided not to do the cvs; we had an anamoly scan at 16wks and 20wks and there were, again, no indications of any problems with LO, and my risk went to 1/300 for DS after heart was looked at indepth. My LO was born, albeit early due to my pre-eclampsia, in early February at 36wks (but almost 7lbs) and is perfect. Had there been any indication of any problems or our bloods had come back at 1/5 or 1/20, we would have done either the cvs or amnio -- but I was terrified of a mc myself, so my only advice is to ask why you are having the cvs or amnio (as a general question) -- if there is evidence or fear of a problem? and the hardest question is what would you do if the results came back with 'bad' news? 

That said, if you do decide to get the cvs (or amnio) -- make sure to get plenty of rest the day of and a day or two after!

best wishes


----------



## MooseGirl

Thanks all for the insight and support. We went on Thursday preparing to have the CVS done, I was a wreck. After talking with our genetic counselor, she suggested Verifi testing instead, as a first step. This is non-invasive blood testing where they can get 80-99% accuracy on the testing. I go back next Thursday for an ultrasound, and then should have Verifi results back shortly after that. If anything scary comes out of those results, then we're still in the timeframe for CVS. 

I was grateful to not have to get the test done! I'm hoping that the prelim blood test comes back OK and that we can start to get some relief about the pregnancy!


----------



## Sunshine12

Have you considered amnio instead? I havent had either but read up on both as intended to have it done if my results came back high risk. I felt that amnio seemed safer with less risks. x


----------

